# If Colangelo signs NVE all will be forgiven



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

He just got cut from the Blazers and I want him signed here now!!

Yall remember when him and Nash were ballin out of control in Dallas.

What are your thoughts on this?

I feel his style and ability will be a better fit than the glove IMO.


----------



## godampokeman (Jul 27, 2005)

Nick is a headcase, i'd rather have Damon Jones.


----------



## Ownerofpueblo (Aug 17, 2003)

so did we or didn't we get a ten million dollar exception instead of 4.9.... an article on the hawks forum said 10 million, but I've heard 4.9 at every other source.... that sounds sweet if it is 10 million, but knowing sarver he won't use it for anything...


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Nick Van Exel:
-Pros: Experience, has backed up Nash before. Can light it up on any given night. Can run in transition. Can shoot you into a game.
-Cons: Can light it up an any given night, but that tends to happen one out of every five games. Very weak defensively, which doesn't compliment Nash well. Can shoot you out of a game. Previous mental issues, though it appears he has overcome them (that I can recall).

I don't think we should go after him unless it's a last resort. Of course I'd take Damon Jones any day, but his asking price will probably be out of our range. If we are going to give Payton the remainder of our MLE, that seems to be less than what Damon wanted since he opted out of $2.5 million. Nick would probably play well for us...it's just the inconsistency that gets me.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

Please sign him you guys really need a 39% shooter who thinks he is the best offensive player on the court and plays no defense.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

He can't shoot us out of a game if he plays 18-25 mins. Dude is clutch and can run and gun with the best of them. He's also a vet so all that headcase stuff is behind him. At this moment I feel he has more in the tank than GP.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

mavsman said:


> Please sign him you guys really need a 39% shooter who thinks he is the best offensive player on the court and plays no defense.


I think he is going to sign back with the Mavs


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Sedd said:


> He can't shoot us out of a game if he plays 18-25 mins. Dude is clutch and can run and gun with the best of them. He's also a vet so all that headcase stuff is behind him. At this moment I feel he has more in the tank than GP.


Hehe, yes, he absolutely can shoot you out of a game when he plays 18-25 minutes. He did it for Dallas plenty of times. When he's hot, he is awesome. When he's not, he runs up and fires a bad quick shot. He's off more often than he's hot. He's just like Stackhouse. You think he's doing well because he catches fire at some point in the game...until you look up and see that he went 6-19, which probably put you in a position to be behind in the first place.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

mavsman said:



> Please sign him you guys really need a 39% shooter who thinks he is the best offensive player on the court and plays no defense.


Thats ok. we had Q here who shot 38% and also 35.8% in 3pters. I think Jackson, Bell and Padgett can top that haha. Especially wide open like he was. You have no excuse to miss some of those.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Hehe, yeah that's one thing about Q I won't miss. Nash would work hard to get him an open three and he would brick it badly. Then next play he'd get the ball and fire it over someone from way out an make it. It just didn't make sense.


----------



## GoDWade (Jul 25, 2005)

If there is only one reason to sign Van Exel it would be that:

he is one of THE most clutch players come playoff time

He is one of those rare players who turns his game up few notches during the playoffs and simply kill the opponents

but man, I miss the '04 Suns already =(


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

GoDWade said:


> If there is only one reason to sign Van Exel it would be that:
> 
> he is one of THE most clutch players come playoff time
> 
> ...


Yea man I feel you. He is a clutch player though, Robert Horry?


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

GoDWade said:


> If there is only one reason to sign Van Exel it would be that:
> 
> he is one of THE most clutch players come playoff time
> 
> ...


Thank you sir. These cats must have missed how he torched the Kings that series when he was in Dallas.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

Sedd said:


> Thank you sir. These cats must have missed how he torched the Kings that series when he was in Dallas.


It must be great to be a player and have most fans only remember the good things you did.

NVE played 5 playoffs series with the Mavs. He was great in two of them and he was terrible in 3 others. The problem is that when he is not ON, he hurts your team because he does not alter his play. He just keeps jacking up shots whether they are going in or not.

Portland fans loved NVE there as well because he played a nice playoff series against them also. But then he went there and proceeded to shot less than 40%.

By the way here is how clutch he is. His playoff stats are lower than his regular season stats in all categories except PPG presumably because he simply takes more shots. But his shooting stats are lower across the board from regular season to playoffs.

I sure hope the rumors about the Mavs trying to resign him turn out false.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

NVE is only considering 4 teams; the Spurs, the Heat, the Rockets, and the Mavericks.

www.dfw.com/mld/dfw/sports/basketball/12301167.htm


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

f22egl said:


> NVE is only considering 4 teams; the Spurs, the Heat, the Rockets, and the Mavericks.
> 
> www.dfw.com/mld/dfw/sports/basketball/12301167.htm



And hopefully he will sign with one of those teams. I do not like the idea of him joining the Suns.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

I wish we could sign NVE, and have some kind of brainwave reader attached to him so we can know when he's hot. Then just not play him the rest of the time.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

BaronMcGrady said:


> I wish we could sign NVE, and have some kind of brainwave reader attached to him so we can know when he's hot. Then just not play him the rest of the time.


 :rofl:


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

Tiz said:


> And hopefully he will sign with one of those teams. I do not like the idea of him joining the Suns.


Yep he did sign with one of those teams. The Spurs are even harder to beat now.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Spurs are stacked. NVE is clutch in the playoffs. Going to be really tough.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

Not a bad sign for the Spurs. He old but good, we will see if he is a cancer or not.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Jordan was clutch, but it was always nice to have Kerr. Nash, Stoudemire, etc. will probably be better late options than NVE would've been, but he would've given it a shot late. Definitely no shot-clock violations!


----------

